# 89 300ZX overheating



## LAB (Aug 9, 2004)

I posted this in the technical forum and it was suggested that I post here as well.

89 300ZX overheating. Radiator, hoses, thermostat, fan clutch all replaced. I get no heat out of the heater and the upper hose is under pressure. Takes 45 min to overheat.

A veteran poster in the tech forum said that the engine ports are clogged. He also stated that I would have to rip the engine down.

Anyone have any less expensive options or suggestions. DOn't know if the cost would justify a tear down.

Thanks and be gentile.


----------

